# Cooking guides for men



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

My wifes income is considerably higher than my potential, so it has worked out that I am stay at home dad and house husband. I am handling the laundry reasonably well as well as cleaning, but cooking the evening meal, not so stellar of a performance. My history is one of typical manhood, the bbq pit. 

I want to do so much better. I have no dreams of becoming a chef, but to be able to have a dozen dishes that can be fed to a family of five. 

Do you know of a resource out there, be it website or youtube type thing, that might be relevant? I am definately not ready for advanced lessons but am not completely useless either. Thanks.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My husband really likes foodnetwork and is fond of Pioneer woman. He still refers to the old standby Joy of Cooking for any questions. He and I have found that making a menu for 2 weeks ahead really helps stop the "dinner in an hour and no idea what to cook" and helps make sure we have shopped for everything we will be needing. Best of luck.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Though I don't have cable anymore, when I see Food Network shows I cringe. they may be entertaining, but they certainly don't teach how to cook! I'd recommend Cook's Country or America's Test Kitchen. They do a great job of telling you how (and why) to do each step of each recipe.


----------



## Nater99 (Feb 2, 2016)

I don't have any specific resources, but I'd start with a list of the things you want to cook. Do a general Google search recipes. If you start seeing techniques that you don't know, YouTube is usually good. Otherwise, try out some recipes until you find what you like or tweak one until you're happy. Really, you don't even have to know many techniques to make good meals. Do it simple and well.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Generally, I'd say cooking guides for men are the same ones as they are for women: Cook books. 

I'd stick with the basics, like Betty Crocker. I doubt there's a good home cook anywhere that doesn't have her faithful old copy of a Betty Crocker cookbook somewhere near to hand. Start there, and you'll soon have a good grasp of cooking basics, methods and measurements, along with a stable of excellent, reliable menus for the dinner table. If you find you have a real affinity for cookery -- which is really no more than chemistry -- there are endless resources available to complicate your life. 

Best of luck!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

When I saw the thread title, I smiled. Made me think of DH. He can grill...a little. Stands there and says, bring me the cheese! Need buns! Never leaves the grill. I have tried standing at the stove and yelling for stuff, too. But it didn't work...........

If reading recipes and directions out of a cookbook doesn't feel comfortable yet, there are a ton of photos and videos online. Pioneer Woman was mentioned, and you can't go too far wrong with Martha Stewart either. Check out their sites, find a couple things to try and make. Once you get familiar with some terms and techniques, the cookbook won't seem so daunting. 

Best of luck to you. Someday you and your family will probably look back on these as the best of times. My BIL did a stint as the stay at home spouse, and that was the high point of my nephew's childhood for him.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Another vote for a good, simple cookbook! Mine is the Better Homes & Gardens New Cookbook, copyright 1981. I have NEVER had a bad, or even poor, recipe from this book. It is my all time favorite.

But...

Check out the recipe file at Cooking for Engineers 
http://www.cookingforengineers.com/
And see if he likes it.

Also check out food.com. There are recipes there you can hunt for by ingredient, or by number of ingredients....very handy! You can even print out a shopping list, also handy!

Mon


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I will hit up Amazon today and probably get a couple of books. One will probably be a southern themed book. 

It was suggested that a good way to start was to first decide what you want to cook. I did make that decision and it will be meatloaf. My wife loves meatloaf, so if I can find just that right flavor, it will make her happy. I might like to progress to bell peppers stuffed with meatloaf. Mom made that when I was a kid. 

So that's a start. I don't think it is overly aggressive and might make a smile. Now when I think about beef enchiladas, my confidence fades fast.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

The only thing I can say is experience and imagination. For example, tonight we are having a casserole. I cleaned out the refrigerator. We had left over tortilla wraps so I put down a layer in a casserole dish for a bottom crust. Then I cut up chicken nuggets (that is to say chunks of chicken breaded in shake in bake) to put in the dish. I dumped in salsa. We had some Naan bread to use up so I broke that up into small chunks and put that in, put in some taco sauce that needed to get used up, and put in some left over sharp cheese on top of that. Then I opened up a can of refried beans ( or I could have used canned black or red beans) then covered it all with the two left over tortilla wraps on top. If I had left over corn I would have put that in. No recipe, I just imagined what I wanted to do with what I had. The more you cook and try stuff, the better you'll get at it. If in doubt I go to http://allrecipes.com/recipes/ and look at recipes and sometime combine two or more together to come up with something based on what I have available. Also look at the substitution guides in cookbooks, many times if you don't have what is called for you can replace it with something similar.

For example when I made sweet and sour sauce, It called for pineapple crushed. I didn't have any but I did have apple sauce, after all both had apple in the name so I used that and it worked fine. 

Spices, and sauces can turn an ordinary dish into something much better. We like stuffed chicken, we take a chicken breast, cut a slit in the middle of the breast from top to bottom of the pan. Stuff it with apples and sharp or Colby cheese, then generously sprinkle lemon pepper on the top and bake. You can try stuffing it with other stuff, like spinach and feta cheese, broccoli and cheddar, even curried rice.

I mentioned before sweet and sour sauce, it is easy to make and livens up a meal. I have made up a sir fry casserole. Meat of choice, Stir fry vegetables, (pre cooked) flat noodles, (you can use spaghetti) and a soy sauce. The soy sauce is normal soy sauce, a sweet liquid like apple juice, orange juice, or even soda pop, corn starch and ginger spice and I uses a pinch of hot red pepper spice to give it some zip You heat it all up to a boil to thicken. I'm guessing about 2 table spoons corn starch. You can put in a table spoon or two of peanut butter for a more Thai type dish.
After you get experience, you'll start to throw stuff in and you get a feel for how much to put in of the ingredients by looking at it.

Think of it as chemistry. Learn what does what in a recipe, and why it is included.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

While you may think of it as chemistry, and in reality it is, I see is a highly evolved art form. You and I are in two very different places. I am the hamburger helper from a box guy. You are the creative artist. 

I do not kid myself that someday I will be where you are, nor do I aspire to be. I would like to see myself as being able to cook a good roast, a pot of soup that is enjoyed, chicken fried steak, a mexican style dish ot two, plain jane fried pork chops. Just simple stuff like that. 

I suppose if you asked an old veteran car mechanic how to rebuild your engine, it might begin with, "oh that's not hard. You just...." 

I will just drop in once in a while with a "how it went". Possibly with pictures of a kitchen fire.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

A crock pot can be a really good friend . If it's big enough, can do a roast in there too.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

What I do is start with the ingredients I have at hand and want to use. Then I google those ingredients and add the word "recipe" to the search. The results will use those ingredients and will invariably be a recipe. I usually don't have to open more than the top 2-3 results to find something that sounds like something my family will eat and for which I have the other ingredients that were not in the original google search.

I find this especially useful as a homesteader, producing as much of our own food as we can. As you all know, that means a glut of certain items from the garden, and excess eggs and milk at certain times of the year. Rather than have to pore through recipe books looking for something, I can find a recipe that uses exactly what I need to use (up), in seconds.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Recipes.com

Cook books - especially Joy of Cooking, Better Homes and Gardens or Betty Crocker. I would specify older editions, the ones geared toward girls just starting into home making. Not newer ones geared toward "foodies".

Your slow cooker is your friend. Stage a meal after the kids are in bed or first thing after breakfast and it will look like you slaved all day.

I'm a big advocate of what I call layered cooking. Making a large protein then basing every meal for the next week around that protein. Ie: huge pork roast, bbq pork sandwiches, shredded pork tacos, spicy pork stew.

Also, spending one day cooking a bunch of meals for the freezer is a big help.

Enchilladas aren't that hard - just time consuming.


----------



## brittlois (Feb 15, 2016)

My Great Aunt gifted me with a Better Homes & Gardens hardback when I graduated high school. I learned so much from that book. I will hold it near and dear forever! So many tips, tricks, definitions, and explanations.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

thericeguy said:


> Now when I think about beef enchiladas, my confidence fades fast.


You need to look at Homesick Texan's website:

http://www.homesicktexan.com/

I've made tons of her recipes, and they are ALL good. I bought her first cookbook, and it is wonderful. She has a new cookbook that I will pick up soon. However, to get you started, there are tons of recipes on her website for you to start with. Her sauces for Mexican food are to die for, and certainly much better than anything you can get out of a jar. 

Also, subscribe to America's Test Kitchen:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCchEFKMi36Zh2Zk-Dkp-2FA

and Cook's Country:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTKpRucsWimjH6Ef43wQanA

Both go step by step on meal preparation. They are on PBS on the weekends.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You start here. The older, the better. 









It's the same for women, btw.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Or, you could try finding a bottle of ENJOLI. 
http://youtu.be/k0_uhUhqrbk


----------



## Nater99 (Feb 2, 2016)

thericeguy said:


> While you may think of it as chemistry, and in reality it is, I see is a highly evolved art form. You and I are in two very different places. I am the hamburger helper from a box guy. You are the creative artist.
> 
> I do not kid myself that someday I will be where you are, nor do I aspire to be. I would like to see myself as being able to cook a good roast, a pot of soup that is enjoyed, chicken fried steak, a mexican style dish ot two, plain jane fried pork chops. Just simple stuff like that.
> 
> ...


It can be an art form, but I'm a firm believer that anyone who can follow directions can make good meals. 

One thing I forgot to add, if you know if friends or family who make something you like, don't be afraid to ask for recipes and tips/help to make it.

One other thing I like to do for easy meals is to keep a selection of sauces and spice mixes around. Some I make and can, others are store bought. Put them over some meat and add a couple sides for really easy meals. You can also combine and put over pasta. One my favorites is to grill some sausage, peppers, squash and eggplant. Put it in a simple tomato sauce and serve over pasta.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

thericeguy said:


> While you may think of it as chemistry, and in reality it is, I see is a highly evolved art form. You and I are in two very different places. I am the hamburger helper from a box guy. You are the creative artist.
> 
> I do not kid myself that someday I will be where you are, nor do I aspire to be. I would like to see myself as being able to cook a good roast, a pot of soup that is enjoyed, chicken fried steak, a mexican style dish ot two, plain jane fried pork chops. Just simple stuff like that.
> 
> ...


I use hamburger helper, chicken helper, and these lipton or knorr's side dishes in envelopes. the ones with noodles or rice and a sauce, I just be sure to toss in vegetables, a meat and extra cheese or sour cream doesn't hurt. It is a quick way to make a one dish meal. I use them in the summer a lot when I'm out working and need a quick meal.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Well, it's not online, but if you can find a nice old woman who can COOK, just ask her if you can watch. There ought to be an older woman at church or a neighbor who would be willing to teach you. Cook books are wonderful and the internet is great if you already have an idea of how to cook, but if you are just starting out there is nothing as helpful as actually seeing a dish made. (Then go straight home and make it yourself!)

Nothing can replace Granny, 
SBJ


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

I am a big fan of Pinterest. I just type in what I am looking for and I can find several different recipes. I have made several dishes, desserts from different people posting on there, and have had some really good luck.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

I got tired of eating out and learned to cook in self defense. Like everything
experience makes everything better. Don't be afraid to try and fail because you will succeed. There is a lot to be said for just keep on keeping on.

http://www.texascooking.com/ is treasure for good ole home cookin' recipes.
Lots of luck.


----------



## medic155242 (Mar 22, 2016)

Food wishes blog. Great recipes and video for each one


----------



## medic155242 (Mar 22, 2016)

Make the Irish pork stew and you will be the man


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I have spent some great time with my wife on the couch looking at recipes from my new cookbook. I am at the moment in the kitchen with my stepdaughter. She is peeling potatoes to go with some fried pork chops I will be whipping up tonight. 

Dont tell them. The food is quite secondary. Thank you all for your cheerleading.


----------



## Rural Economist (Dec 14, 2013)

I have long thought about writing a cookbook that has page number references for good pairings.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> Though I don't have cable anymore, when I see Food Network shows I cringe. they may be entertaining, but they certainly don't teach how to cook! I'd recommend Cook's Country or America's Test Kitchen. They do a great job of telling you how (and why) to do each step of each recipe.


My girls learned quite a bit from watching Alton Brown on Food Network. He explained the why and how ingredients work together.


----------



## moonrabbit (Apr 1, 2016)

You've gotten a whole bunch of good advice already! 

Here is my two cents:

Think of something you'd like to know how to cook. Let's say: pot roast

go to google and type in : Easy pot roast recipe

On the first page you should see a bunch of links for recipes, look for the ones that have the reviews listed. You should be able to pick the winner based on:

1) Total Number of Reviews
2) Should be 4.5 or 5 stars

It should be easy to spot the winner, probably upwards of 500 or 1000 reviews and a row of stars. 

Click there. Read through some of the reviews. See if you notice a common theme. Lots of times there will be a common theme like "This recipe is great but the salt should be reduced" etc. If a lot of reviews say the same thing then you might take their advice and avoid a pitfall.

Another thing I'd recommend is to create a cooking journal. You don't have to write much, but it's a good place to say:

"Today I cooked ____ and this is how it turned out. Next time I think I'll try ____."

Ideally you want to start accumulating a war chest of recipes that you "own". So any time you make something that is a big hit with your family then that recipe is a keeper. It goes into rotation, the more tasty recipes you master the more variety you can offer your family. So you can stop experimenting every night and start serving up your "greatest hits" a couple times a week. 30 great recipes that you can prepare well and that your family enjoy will go a LONG way. That's not a lot of recipes if you think about it. If you had 30 recipes under your belt then you might try something new once or twice a week at that point. 

My goals when I started cooking were:

1) Learn 10 yummy breakfast recipe
2) Learn 10 tasty dinner/lunch recipes

Keep it simple, expect to have some hilarious mistakes and know that nobody was born knowing how to cook. (not even us womenfolk) haha


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yesterday was fried pork chops fed to a family that doesnt like pork. Tonight was chuck roast. The kids announced that I cooked better than mom. They are calling me Mr Mom now. Aside from cleaning up that pork chop mess, it isnt all that bad.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Start with simple recipes with a small amount of ingredients.
Read the recipe all the way through first, more than once if necessary

Basic cookbooks are the way to start: Betty Crocker, Better Homes and Gardens.
Rachel Rays 30 minute meals, The Pioneer Woman, Jeff Smiths The Frugal Gourmet, Alton Browns 'Good Eats'.

There are recipes all over the internet, some good some not so good, but stick with easy at first.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Just dropping in briefly. In the past two weeks I have cooked all the family meals save 2. It has been a great relief of burden on my wife, though I know it stings a little when the children like my meals better. 

To each of you who trvialize cooking, give yourself more credit and a well deserved pat on the back. There is a lot going on in meal prep. Far more than I thought to give credit to. When to start heat on potatoes in relation to the meat so they finish together. How to dice an onion and still have 10 fingers. How to cope with not having an ingredient. What size pot/pan do I use. How much of this to cook and not waste excessively. The list goes on. 

Everyone is enjoying the new setup for the most part. My new name with the kids is Mr Mom. And there was only a single trivial fire from an oil splash. So far so good. Thanks again.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

moonrabbit said:


> You've gotten a whole bunch of good advice already!
> 
> Here is my two cents:
> 
> ...


We have the same strategy. We never use a recipe that gets less than 4 stars. I usually follow the recipe the first time and customize it after that.

We have cookbooks but rarely use them. Seems risky without a review!


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Just an update from the new cook. I havent poisoned anyone or burned the house down, so thats a start. 

I have ordered the Better Homes New Cook Book and been using it along with some online resources. Been working to develop a menu that everyone likes. 

Hits:
Garlic roasted chicken. Had to switch to buying 2 chickens
Beef pot toast
Fried chicken. Mother in laws first time to eat it
Fried pork chops
Spaghetti. Add some shrooms and olives to jar sauce. Easy. 
Carving ham

Fails:
Baked pork chops
Beef stew
Scalloped potato

Not a bad batting average, and mom gave me her old "New Cook Book".


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

thericeguy said:


> Just an update from the new cook. I havent poisoned anyone or burned the house down, so thats a start.
> 
> I have ordered the Better Homes New Cook Book and been using it along with some online resources. Been working to develop a menu that everyone likes.
> 
> ...


Pan fry the chops over low heat, pork jowl grease in the pan gives excellent flavor.
Beat up some egg, coat them in some seasoned flour. Can use butter in the pan too.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

elevenpoint said:


> Pan fry the chops over low heat, pork jowl grease in the pan gives excellent flavor.
> Beat up some egg, coat them in some seasoned flour. Can use butter in the pan too.


Both times I pan fried, they loved them.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

thericeguy said:


> Both times I pan fried, they loved them.


As time goes on you will find cooking quite simple. You will develop your own style that suits the taste of you and your family. I have about 25 cookbooks but I usually use a recipe for a guildline and alter it to my taste.
The foundation of good food is the quality of the ingredients, a fresh herb garden is a must.
A flaky from scratch pie crust is as simple as boiling an egg.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement. Tonights new "try" will be shephards pie. I must find things for use with ground beef. Last nights tostadas were a hit.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

RideBarefoot said:


> A crock pot can be a really good friend . If it's big enough, can do a roast in there too.


A few weeks ago, my wife discovered that we had a small turkey in the freezer that had been there for several months. And she decided we needed to eat it.

She cooked it in the crock pot!

I was a bit skeptical when she first put it in there thinking that it would probably not be very good. It was EXCELLENT!! It was moist and tender. One of the best I've had.

You can do a lot more in a crock pot than soup or stew, or chill (which can be very simple but really good, btw).

(FWIW, I'll go ahead and tell you my recipe for chili... 1/2 pound of burger (we sometimes use veggie crumbles), 1 can of Bush's Chili Starter (we like the Texas, has a little more heat), 1 can of diced tomatoes, and 1 can of refried beans. You can make the same thing in a frying pan. Takes all of about 10 minutes. Someday, I'm gonna figure out how to make a good chili from scratch, but for now, this one tastes pretty good.)


----------



## Nater99 (Feb 2, 2016)

thericeguy said:


> Just dropping in briefly. In the past two weeks I have cooked all the family meals save 2. It has been a great relief of burden on my wife, though I know it stings a little when the children like my meals better.
> 
> To each of you who trvialize cooking, give yourself more credit and a well deserved pat on the back. There is a lot going on in meal prep. Far more than I thought to give credit to. When to start heat on potatoes in relation to the meat so they finish together. How to dice an onion and still have 10 fingers. How to cope with not having an ingredient. What size pot/pan do I use. How much of this to cook and not waste excessively. The list goes on.
> 
> Everyone is enjoying the new setup for the most part. My new name with the kids is Mr Mom. And there was only a single trivial fire from an oil splash. So far so good. Thanks again.


You bring up some very good points here. I take timing for granted. However. Most things won't be hurt by holding them in foil or in the oven on low if possible. As for portions, leftovers are great and can even be turned into other meals/dishes depending on what it is.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Here is your resource short list:
1. A Weber grill like this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-Q-3200-2-Burner-Propane-Gas-Grill-57060001/204671575 It is easy to move, clean, start, and cook on. I have one (5+ years now) - how I managed before I got it, I don't know! 
2. A probe-type thermometer - take off the meat when it gets the correct internal temp, not sooner, not later.
3. A small bowl filled with melted butter, a basting brush, and a garlic-onion grill seasoning mix. Baste meats with this once on both sides. 
4. Salad containing a variety of cut up lettuce, kale, spinach, red cabbage, etc and bread to go with the meat. That completes the meal and your wife will love it. 

Also, for a treat, tin foil to wrap cut up potatoes, onions, butter, and olive oil. Cook this to where the potatoes start to brown. Huge hit but it takes a little more time. I make these on special occasions.

Great food and the mess stays outside!


----------



## PalmettoBoy (Apr 1, 2016)

I love to cook. It follows naturally from my love for eating. 

I will add a ditto for three basic cook books already mentioned. Betty Crocker - I literally wore the cover off of her; BH&G, basic or advanced, always good. The Joy of Cooking - with this almost anyone can cook almost anything.

On a more entertaining note, I HIGHLY recommend getting a pass on You Tube for Alton Brown's "Good Eats". Mr. Brown explains the why and how of EVERYTHING in ways a guy can understand. He explains the physics and the chemistry so humorously you don't realize you have just been to school! Better even than Julia Child and I love her old shows. His show ran 14 seasons until he got Shanghaied into doing some of those gosh awful reality shows that have nothing to do with reality. He has said "Good Eats" may be back and I am hopeful. Promise you will do this. If you don't like the one on meatloaf, I'll, I'll mail you the $1.99!


----------

